# Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Luftkühlung



## SolidBadBoy (20. Januar 2009)

*Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Luftkühlung*

Ich hab mir vor ein paar wochen einen neuen cpu kühler gekauft nähmlich den GroßClockner von Alpenföhn!

Ich hab einen tierischen Wutanfall bekommen als ich mir die Zeit genommen hab und die daten mit anderen um den Preis befindlichen Cpu kühlern vergleicht!

jetzt schau ich nach nem anderen Kühler könntet ihr mir helfen bei der suche?

marke ist mir egal er muss leise sein und sehr gut kühlen.
also ich hätte da wa um dem preis für 45€.
der kühler muss nicht unbedingt einen lüfter haben wie z.B. die Thermalrights da kostet halt so ein lüfter extra was aber wenn die dann besser sind loht es sich auf jeden fall.

bitte postet mir auch eure cpu kühler die um den preis liegen.
bitte net mir: welchen prozz ihr habt, den takt, die spannung, und die temps Idele/Prime95

bitte postet keine internetseiten wo ich das kaufen kann weil ich es nicht mag aus dem Net zu bestellen. bitte schaut auf der K&M seite da wärde ich den alten zurück geben und mir einen anderen holen!

Ich bin euch dankbar für eure antworten


----------



## LionelHudz (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Scythe Orochi Universal CPU Kühler

kostet zwar gut nen 60'er kann ich aber nur empfehlen. Ansonsten Thermalright.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

net von dir für die 60 euro abe nicht!
das ding ist mir zu groß!
was hast den du so für temps bie idele/prime95 so mit dem scythe?


----------



## Fabian (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

wie viele threads gibts denn hier schon über Kühler.
Und es gibt einige die besser sind als der großklockner.
Ich habe sogar extra für Kühlerscuhende einen Thread gemacht:
Kühler für jedermann,da findest du alles nötige


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ifx 14 !


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

den mugen damit hab ich meinen E6400 im semipassiven betrieb mit 3,2ghz und 1,4 volt betreiben können temps waren so 60-65grad

mitlerweile gibts ja den mugen2 der anscheinend bissl besser ist
ComputerBase - Test: Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler (Seite 6)


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

wenn ich mir deine "Anforderungen" so durchlese,
ist der Groß Clock'ner doch der perfekte kühler für dich...

aber warum willst du einen anderern?


----------



## Overlocked (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

IFX 14^^ Der imo beste Kühler auf dem Markt, mit anständigem Lüfter.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

...mit Lüfter aber teurer wie 45€...


----------



## seahawk (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

IFX14, Mugen2 sind Alternativen


----------



## Bruce112 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Xigmatek kühler.reihe
den gibt es nicht auf KM .

Test gibt es in google.

und wenn du rausgefunden hast welche kühler am besten kühlt und dazu leise ist .kannst mir bescheid geben, dann werde ich auch mal den Kühler kaufen .

bis 45 euro.

so eine Kühler kenne ich nicht in der Format .
leis und super kühlen .die fangen ab 45 euro an .

.das ist wie ob einer für sein Auto Felgen kaufen will, aber will nicht seine lochdurschmesser von den alten Felgen geben .


----------



## Overlocked (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Der HR-01 wäre noch eine Alternative, bzw. der TU120E


----------



## SolidBadBoy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ich dank euch für die schnellen antworten erst mal 

am großclockner gefällt mir sein luftdurchsatz nicht!
aber ich hab mir überlegt der luftdurchsatz ligt ja nur am lüfter also neuen lüfter?
bloß welchen?

@bruce112 es gibt die marke Xigmatek bei k&m musst nur genauer hinschauen bei den universelen lüftern.


----------



## Rally (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Hm... was macht dich denn so wütend was den Kühler betrifft? Temps, Montage des Teils?


----------



## AMDSempron (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Cooler Master GeminII wäre auch ne Idee, der kostet ohne Cooler 30€ etwa und hat auch viel Kühlleistung, is aber nicht ganz einfach zu zähmen


----------



## SolidBadBoy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

@rally er hat zu wenig luftdurchsatz! ja durchaus die montage, weil zum entfernen des teils muss ich das board sicherheitshalber komplet ausbauen da muss man immer so viel druck ausüben und dann weg ziehen diese kleinen clips die das befestigen!

@amdsempron was meinst du mit zähmen?


ich hab ja auch vor später einen phenomII auf etwa 4Ghz zu takten deswegen sorg ich schon mal vor einen sehr guten kühler für das stück zu finden.

mit nem besseren lüfter könnte man doch die kühlung verbessern oder?

also den kühler den overlocked gepostet hat (HR-01 von Thermalright) find ich erlich gesagt schon und gut ich bräucht halt nur einen lüfter dann wäre des doch was für mich zwar etwas über meiner geldgrenze aber wenn er KLAR im vorteil ist durch einen sehr guten lüfter dann ja würde ich den kaufen.

oder was mein ihr?

der ifx 14 von thermalright gefällt mir sehr sehr aber da ist dieses dings was doch so abseitz steht wo kommt das hin?
hat jemand den selben kühler daheim und könnte mir vllt zeigen wie das im gehäuse so aussieht?
bei google hab ich ein paar pics gesehn das dieses abseitz setehende teil unter dem mainboard verläuft oder irgendwie so.  deswegen bitte ich um pics oder eine kleine aufklärung


----------



## SolidBadBoy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

krig ich keine antworten mehr?


----------



## bArrA (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

die frage ist doch warum du den kühler verkaufst du weil dir der luftdurchsatz nicht gefällt, wenn die temps ok sind, ansonsten kauf dir einen anderen lüfter das langt dann dicke und ist billger


----------



## SolidBadBoy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

eigentlich würde ich paar infos zum ifx-14 wissen wollen?
wie des von unten aussieht und so...


----------



## bArrA (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> eigentlich würde ich paar infos zum ifx-14 wissen wollen?
> wie des von unten aussieht und so...


da ich darüber aber nich so viel weis , kann ich dir dazu nichts erzählen und warum mehr geld ausgeben wenns auch anders geht?


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ja also ich versteh das auch net so ganz,
im test ist der Groß Groß glock'ner in der Kühlleistung nicht viel schlechter wie der IFX14.
(also einer der stärksten luftkühler)

Ja du kannst einen stärkeren Lüfter montieren,
aber der originale dreht ja schon bis 1500upm, was bei einem 120er normal dicke reicht.

Stärkere Modelle sind halt aber auch lauter.

Zum IFX14, der kleine kühler da ist ein zusatzkühler, der wie du erkenne konntest, hinterm Mainboard, bei der CPU noch kühlen soll, was aber so gut wie nichts ausmacht (1-2°C).
Dieser muss nicht montiert werden, dafür ist in den meisten Gehäusen auch kein platz.

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/cpu/ifx-14/installation_cpu_cooler_ifx-14.html

Wenn du so viel Kühlleistung benötigst, würde auch der neue Zalman CNPS9900 für dich in frage kommen.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ich hab ohne oc 5000x2 @2,6ghz idle 32grad prime95 40grad
bei oc @3420mhz idle 37grad prime95 50grad

ich will ja nicht wissen wieviel grad der phenomII dann haben wird!
das ist es was mich ankotzt es gibt betimmt um den preis bessere!

oky vllt. nicht den ifx-14 aber thermalright hat auch noch andere und xigmatek hat auch sehr gute!
aber der hr-01 ist auch was für mich nur der lüfter fehlt denn kann ich aber nach kaufen

@windowmaker das stimmt nicht ganz es gibt lüfter die sind auch bei ungefähr 1500U/min und sind gleich laut
aber sie kosten rund 20€ ein richtig stolzer preis^^ 

was auch ne idee wäre, diese kupferplatte bietet mir doch platz auf der oberen seite da könnte man doch einen kleinen heatsink oder sogar einen kleinen lüfter drann machen der die temp um paar grad senkt.
sozusagen ein modifizierter GroßClockner^^
oder was man ja auch machen kann ist die kontaktfläche zu bearbeiten das soll auch was bringen die wärme wird somit schneller abgeleitet
oder???


----------



## AMDSempron (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> @amdsempron was meinst du mit zähmen?



Der is nich ganz unproblematisch was den Case Einbau betrifft, wenn du ein großes Case hast dann is das kein Problem, aber ich muss, wenn ich ne HDD ausbauen will direkt das MB rausholen, eine Heidenarbeit. Ich hab dir mal zur Veranschaulichung n Pic hochgeladen wies bei mir aussieht


----------



## El-Hanfo (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Der Zalman CNPS 9900 LED ist wohl auch ziemlich gut , aber auch ein "bisschen" laut. Der haut wohl andere LuKühler weg.
Ist er eigentlich schon released worden? Ich glaube nicht.

MfG


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

@solidbadboy,

ich weiss, ich hab selbst 2 so teure lüfter in meinem gehäuse drin.
Aber der wo aufm Alpenföhn ist, ist für die Drehzahl wo er leistet schon leise.
Läuft der bei dir auch auf der vollen drehzahl? sry für die frage 

@ el-hanfo
momentan ist er nicht mehr lieferbar, war er aber schon.
Aber halt teuer wie die 45€

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - CPU-Kühler - Zalman CNPS9900 LED

Zalman CNPS 9900 - LED


----------



## KoRsE (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> ich hab ohne oc 5000x2 @2,6ghz idle 32grad prime95 40grad
> bei oc @3420mhz idle 37grad prime95 50grad
> 
> ich will ja nicht wissen wieviel grad der phenomII dann haben wird!
> das ist es was mich ankotzt es gibt betimmt um den preis bessere!



Ähm... Die beiden CPU's kannst du gar nicht miteinander vergleichen (weder von der Leistung, noch Verlusleistung etc.). Der Athlon X2 ist (soweit mir bekannt) im 90nm Design gefertigt, der Phenom2 aber in 45nm! D.h. der Phenom2 wird bei weitem nicht so warm wie der alte Athlon X2! 

ich empfehle dir: Hol dir den Phenom2, teste ihn mit dem Groß Clock'ner und wenn er dir dann zu heiß wird, kannste dir immer noch einen anderen Kühler/lüfter besorgen!

MfG Korse


----------



## SolidBadBoy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> was auch ne idee wäre, diese kupferplatte bietet mir doch platz auf der oberen seite da könnte man doch einen kleinen heatsink oder sogar einen kleinen lüfter drann machen der die temp um paar grad senkt.
> sozusagen ein modifizierter GroßClockner^^
> oder was man ja auch machen kann ist die kontaktfläche zu bearbeiten das soll auch was bringen die wärme wird somit schneller abgeleitet
> oder???



dies bezüglich wurde mir noch nicht geantwortet.

ich hätte da auch noch ne frage: gibts kleber der die wärme sehr gut leitet oder was vergleichbares wie wärmeleitpaste? die frage stell ich deshalb weill ich da ne idee hab die oben im zitat zu lesen ist.


----------



## Demcy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Xigmatek Dark Knight ! Super Leistung Mit nem anderen Kühler sehr Leise und Hammer Optik ...
Und HDT= Heatpipe direct touch


----------



## SolidBadBoy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

@Demcy hdt=heatpipe direct touch was soll das heißen, bringen und worauf bezieht sich das?


----------



## Jason197666 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Na das bedeutet das die Heatpipe direkten Kontakt mit der CPU hat, was zu einer besseren Kühlleistung führt.
Hier, ich hab dir mal ein Bild als Anhang gepostet, da sieht man es genau.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XstarTT (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ich würd nen IFX 14 oder nen Mugen2 nehmen...


----------



## SolidBadBoy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

also der kühler auf dem pic ist der Dark Knight?

mir würde das hier immer noch nicht beantwortet:

was auch ne idee wäre, diese kupferplatte bietet mir doch platz auf der oberen seite da könnte man doch einen kleinen heatsink oder sogar einen kleinen lüfter drann machen der die temp um paar grad senkt.
sozusagen ein modifizierter GroßClockner^^
oder was man ja auch machen kann ist die kontaktfläche zu bearbeiten das soll auch was bringen die wärme wird somit schneller abgeleitet
oder???

ich hätte da auch noch ne frage: gibts kleber der die wärme sehr gut leitet oder was vergleichbares wie wärmeleitpaste? die frage stell ich deshalb weill ich da ne idee hab die oben im zitat zu lesen ist.


----------



## Demcy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

guckst du hier : ComputerBase - Test: Xigmatek Dark-Knight HDT-S1283 CPU-Kühler (Seite 2)

Das ist der dark knight ... Top Teil meiner Meinung nach ...

Klar der IFX-14 ist bis jetzt ungeschlagen keine Frage ..Aber er ist auch teurer !

Und zu deiner oben genannten frage :

Wird nicht viel bringen denke ich da ja das Prinziep der heatpipes darin besteht die Wärme SCHNELL nach oben zu den Lammelen zu befördern ... In den Pipes ist eine flüssigkeit die das übernimmt... Wikipedia erkärt dir das noch genauer 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/W%C3%A4rmerohr

also du kannst ja die Zalman RAM-Heatsinks nehmen aber du wirst keine grossen erfolge feiern können
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...r/Zalman-VGA-Ram-Heatsinks-ZM-RHS1::1938.html


----------



## Jason197666 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Nein, das ist nicht der Dark Knight. Ich wollte dir nur zeigen wie die HDT-Technik funktioniert.
Was deine Idee angeht, finde ich das es sich nicht lohnt für ein paar °C weniger solch einen Aufwand zu betreiben.


----------



## Rally (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Solltest du den Großclockner verkaufen wollen, schreib mir einfach eine PM!


----------



## Kelemvor (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

hmmm, schau mal wie gut dein großklockner mit refernzbelüftung abschneidet :
ComputerBase - Test: Xigmatek Dark-Knight HDT-S1283 CPU-Kühler (Seite 6)

bist du sicher das du tauschen willst ? so wie ich die testberichte alle lese gibts keinen besseren zu dem preis, und du hast ihn ja schon.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Ja es gibt Spezieller Wärmeleitkleber,
aber dein mod, wird nicht viel bringen,
vlt verschlechtert sich das sogar, weil du den Luftstrom zerstörst. (wenn du den Lüfter nimmst)

Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Wärmeleitpaste » Arctic Silver Premium Silver Thermal Adhesive


----------



## praxiteen (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

hallo allesamt.bin neu hier im forum(oder auf der welt?)
ich hab den "gc"auch montiert in der hoffnung das ich bessere temps bekomme.(q6600@3400gh).
hab 67`grad unter prime.vorher mit zalman 9700led deto.do passt wos ned.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

@windowmaker ich will denn unten an die kupferplatte drann machen, dann kann die luft die an den kleinen heatsinks vorbei strömt diese kleinen heatsinks kühlen hab ich mir jetzt gedacht ob das was bringt keine ahnung. auch wenns nur paar grad sind (2-3) das macht einen unterschied, denn so kann man denn Prozz mehr schonen. zwar ist die schmerzgrenze eines Prozz nicht erreicht aber desto besser er gekühlt wird desto langläbiger ist er. 

gemeint sind die die mir Demcy als Link gepostet hat. Ich hab grad gelesen das diese Heatsinks schon einen Kleber drauf haben und die wärme sehr gut weg leiten.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Rally schrieb:


> Solltest du den Großclockner verkaufen wollen, schreib mir einfach eine PM!



ne du ich hab ihn vor 4Wochen gekauft und jetzt wurde ich davon überzeugt das er wirklich gut kühlt und ja er kühlt sehr gut aber ich bin immer noch davon überzeugt das es bessere gibt!


zu mal hat mich der test zufrieden gestellt das er sehr gut sein kann wenn man sogar noch einen anderen Lüfter nimmt.

und wie gesagt ich werde des jetzt mal versichen mit den kleinen blauen heatsinks dann kann ich euch bissle berichten.

aber das ganze wird erst am wochenende stattfinden also bis dahin kleine wartezeit


----------



## Fabian (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

das mit dem Heatsinks wird eine Temperaturverbesserung im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit brinden.
Investier leiber in einen Kaze Ultra mit 3000 U/min,da haste mehr von


----------



## SolidBadBoy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

@Fabian es soll ein leiser PC werden kein F16 Flieger


----------



## Fabian (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

naj die Kühlkörperchen werden aber nix bringen.
Dann leiber ien Nb Kühler kaufen und den mit dem Dremel/feiule anpassen udn da druff machen.
Dürfte wenn es was bringt mehr als die kleinen kühlerchen bringen


----------



## SolidBadBoy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

du meinst ich soll so einen kleinen NB lüfter dran machen?
hatte ich auch vor allerdings etwas anders^^
ich wollt dann denn lüfter auf diese kleinen blauen heatsinks schrauben^^ das würde durch aus mehr kühlleistung bringen!

ich schau so mal was ich mach. erst am wochenende hab ich für so feine modings zeit.


----------



## Fabian (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ein Nothbridke KÜHLER,kein Lüfter.
Einen kleinen Lüfter da unten ran zu machen ist sinnbefreit


----------



## SolidBadBoy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

und welchen sollte ich deiner meinung nach du rein machen?
also platz hat der groß clockner da unter reichlich!


----------



## Demcy (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> und welchen sollte ich deiner meinung nach du rein machen?
> also platz hat der groß clockner da unter reichlich!


 
Guckst du hier: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless Chip-Kühler

Musste nur ausmessen wie viel platz du hast und welcher passen könnte ...

Problem: 
1. Nicht zum Kleben sondern zum schrauben . Und wärmeleitkleber kenne ich auch nicht

2. Musste die Dinge dann eh mit nem Dremel passend machen denke ich

Eine Frage habe ich mal . Wie viel WLP hast du drauf gemacht ? Denn viel hilft nicht immer viel... Nich das da ZU viel drauf ist und der GrossClockner so seine Leistung nicht entfallten kann .


----------



## Jason197666 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Die Frage die sich mir noch stellt, ist ob du die Blue Edition hast oder nicht. Denn bei der ist ein Liquid Metal Pad dabei, welches afaik nicht so gut sein soll.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

jo ich hab die blue edition, aber ich verwende nicht das metalpad!

was ist so die beste wärmeleitpaste die es gibt? ich benutze die von ZALMAN ZM-STG1, ist die gut?


----------



## TheReal1604 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Die Arctic Silver 5 und MX2 Pasten sind soziehmlich die besten ..


----------



## SolidBadBoy (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

@TheReal1604   danke ich bin sehr begeistert von der wärmeleitpaste sie wurde auf der seite von k&m sehr gut bewertet besser als mein sogar die mehr kostet
und dank dem bin ich auf der k&m seite auf wärmeleitkleber gestoßen
falls du frägst warum ich den wärmeleitkleber brauche lies dir das theard durch ich sag dir nur ich modde den GroßClockner übers wochenende bissle^^


----------



## Fabian (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

wie  gesagt wird nicht viel bringen


----------



## SolidBadBoy (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

egal ich will spaß haben und mich irgendwie beschäftigen übers wochenende


----------



## eVoX (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Ich will meinen Zalman 9700 NT durch den GroßClockner ersetzen, der sollte doch um einiges besser sein oder?

Hab grad ein E6550 noch Standardtakt, will auf 3-3,2, macht der wechsel Sinn oder soll ich einen anderen nehmen aber auf keinen Fall mit Pushpins.


----------



## gotcha43 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

thermalright true copper doppelt so teuer (80€) aber gut...


----------



## eVoX (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Das ist mir zuviel, ich will max. ~45 Euro ausgeben.


----------



## praxiteen (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

hi,evox.ich hab vom 9700 led auf den grossclockner be. gewechselt.
fazit:keine vorteile was die kühlung betreffen .zumindest bei mir.
mfg.praxiteen


----------



## eVoX (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



praxiteen schrieb:


> hi,evox.ich hab vom 9700 led auf den grossclockner be. gewechselt.
> fazit:keine vorteile was die kühlung betreffen .zumindest bei mir.
> mfg.praxiteen



Das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an, dann muss ich es mit nen Mugen versuchen.

Ty


----------



## SolidBadBoy (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

@eVoX  mugen wird auch nicht viel besser sein!

ich hab euch doch versprochen ich modde meinen Großen Clockner
darauß wird dieses wochenende nichts K&M in stuttgart hat den chipsatzkühler nicht den ich brauche
also werde ich die sachen heute abend online bestellen und nächstes wochenende kanns los gehen


----------



## praxiteen (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

evox:!ich will ja den ekl.gc.-ned schlecht machen.viell.liegts nur am rest meines sys.(gehäuse und so).aber ich hab mir echt mehr erhofft von dem ding.pcghx.hat ja auch nur gute noten gelassen!??


----------



## SolidBadBoy (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

das ding ist ansich sehr gut.
auch wenn dein sys nicht gut belüftet ist krigst du top leistungen aus dem Großen!
wenn du natürlih dein luftstrom verbesserst so das mehr luft vorne rein kommt und sie der lüfter deiner graka und der Große nimmt dann erzielt er noch bessere werte!

glaub mir ich brauch auch ein neues gehäuse was den lüfterstrom verbessert!

aber ich hab super werte ich hab im idle ca.35grad und beim zocken/prime95 ca.45-49Grad
und das mit der wärmeleitpaste von zalman zm-stg1

ich kauf mir demnächst die von arctic cooling mx2 die soll die temps um ca. 3-4Grad senken!

ich hab die blue edition von GroßClockner die ist der hammer


----------



## praxiteen (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ich hab 2 *120er welche reinblasen und einen 120er der raussaugt.!richtungen passen auch.hab jetzt sogar(versuchsweise)noch einen 60er zwischengeschaltet.wlp passt auch(?)arctic silver5.so,nun deckel offen und etwa 2-3°besser.hmmm?????ich hab keine ahnung mehr was ich tun kann.


----------



## praxiteen (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

eh!den hab ich ja auch.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

vielleicht verwendest du nicht gute wärmeleitpaste


----------



## TheReal1604 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> aber ich hab super werte ich hab im idle ca.35grad und beim zocken/prime95 ca.45-49Grad
> und das mit der wärmeleitpaste von zalman zm-stg1
> 
> ich kauf mir demnächst die von arctic cooling mx2 die soll die temps um ca. 3-4Grad senken!
> ...



Hehe, 

meine kerne haben im Idle 25-28 grad (abhängig von der Raumtemp 20-23°C ) Unter last nie über 40 .. Habe das Aerocool Aeroengine Jr... 

Sprich vorne 1x 120 mm der reinbläst und 1x 120 mm hinten. und halt auf dem Großen einen .. reicht vollkommen erreiche super Werte mit .. 
(Amd Athlon 4200+ @ 1,4V @ 2,5ghz)



			
				Praxiteen schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab 2 *120er welche reinblasen und einen 120er der raussaugt.!richtungen passen auch.hab jetzt sogar(versuchsweise)noch einen 60er zwischengeschaltet.wlp passt auch(?)arctic silver5.so,nun deckel offen und etwa 2-3°besser.hmmm?????ich hab keine ahnung mehr was ich tun kann.



Schonmal überlegt ob du vielleicht zuviel wärmeleitpaste verwendest ?
Nur Hauchdünn so dass die Oberfläche der Cpu noch hervorschimmert ist das beste. Mit einer Kreditkarte verstreicht die Arctic Silver 5 sich eigentlich recht gut . Eventuell poste mal ein bild von deinem Rechner, damit wir uns ein bild machen können ;D!(kabelverlegung etc . ) Was WLP angeht ist halt weniger mehr.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ja du hast deinen 4200 ich hab eine 5000 @ 3,42ghz (1,475V)kein wunder ist er bei dir kühler


----------



## praxiteen (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

so,mal zwei bilder von meinem sys:
kabel könnte ich viell.besser verlegen.
ist das netzteil zu nah am gc?


----------



## Koechlein (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

hab mich mal angemeldet um meinen "Senf" zum GroßClockner dazu zu geben...hatte ihn mir zur neuen PhenomII 940 be gekauft...tja...übertakten kaum möglich(Temp steigen bei prime schon bei 3,4Ghz auf über 60 Grad...Coretemp+speedfan) bei definitiv ausreichender Gehäusekühlung, 2X120er vorne, ein 120er und 80er hinten im Kandalf-Tower. PC läuft stabil, aber Temps sind mir zu hoch. mag auch an der leicht überhöhten VCore liegen, mein Board läßt sich nicht undervolten und gibt dem Phenom strotz eingestellter 1,35 einfach mal eben 1,38 Volt.

aktuell wieder runter @3Ghz 
Temps
idle 36
load (prime) 54 Grad


...denke über Wakü nach...wenn schon PhenomII dann auch OC


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Koechlein schrieb:


> aktuell wieder runter @3Ghz
> Temps
> idle 36
> load (prime) 54 Grad
> ...denke über Wakü nach...wenn schon PhenomII dann auch OC


Hast du jetzt auch den Glockner?

Wenn du so schlechte temps hast welche WLP haste drauf?


----------



## Koechlein (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ja, hab auch den GroßClockner als blue edition.

hab keine gute WLP drauf(Manhattan oder so), allerdings kann die keine 10Grad oder noch mehr ausmachen! bevor ich auf ne Wakü umsteige werd ich das allerdings noch testen


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Koechlein schrieb:


> ja, hab auch den GroßClockner als blue edition.
> 
> hab keine gute WLP drauf(Manhattan oder so), allerdings kann die keine 10Grad oder noch mehr ausmachen! bevor ich auf ne Wakü umsteige werd ich das allerdings noch testen


Das zeug was dabei war?


----------



## Koechlein (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

nein, beim GroßClockner war ein Flüssigmetallpad dabei, das allerdings nicht so einfach zu handhaben ist (will ja schließlich nicht direkt mit den Fingern draufpappen). verrutschte ständig beim montieren des Kühlers. War mir zu heikel falls der dann doch nicht richtig aufsitz...also WLP benutzt


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Wackelt der den auch nich?
Womit liest du den die Temps aus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Der Groß Clockner ist super, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Koechlein (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

der wackelt nicht!!! Temps lese ich wie ich eben schrieb mit Coretemp 0.99.3 und Speedfan4.37 aus. (zur kontrolle hatte ich mit aktuellem Sandralite verglichen, zeigen alle das selbe...außer Bios-Temps..die spinnen...nach einer Stunde Prime@3Ghz 54 Grad...Bios CPUtemp:34 Grad)


----------



## Koechlein (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Groß Clockner ist super, wo ist das Problem?




kein Problem...wenn Du ihn super findest und Glück mit Deiner CPU hattest


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Koechlein schrieb:


> der wackelt nicht!!! Temps lese ich wie ich eben schrieb mit Coretemp 0.99.3 und Speedfan4.37 aus. (zur kontrolle hatte ich mit aktuellem Sandralite verglichen, zeigen alle das selbe...außer Bios-Temps..die spinnen...nach einer Stunde Prime@3Ghz 54 Grad...Bios CPUtemp:34 Grad)


Die tools rechenen gern mal 10-15grad oben drauf zur sicherheit.


----------



## Koechlein (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Die tools rechenen gern mal 10-15grad oben drauf zur sicherheit.




bist Du Dir so sicher das Du an meiner Stelle overclocken würdest? außerdem fürchte ich eher, daß die 10 Grad "ungenau" sind und nicht "drauf" rechnen: allerdings können die Bios Temps auch nicht stimmen, viel zu niedrig.

Will jetzt den Kühler nicht schlecht machen, kann ja auch eine Montags CPU erwischt haben


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Im Bios wird die T-Case Temp angezeigt,
die meisten Programme alla Core Temp zeigen dir die Core Temperatur an, diese ist höher.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

jungs solche großen abweichungen was uziflator sagt gibts nicht! sie weichen nur 1 bis max.2Grad!

zu dem werden die neuen phenoms heißer, weil sie sehr viel leistung haben! in einem beitrag von PCGH heisst es "Erhöht wurde auch die Zahl der Arbeitsschritte, die der Prozzessor mit jedem Takt ausführt, die sogenannte IPC-Rate(Insturctions Per Second, Befehle pro Sekunde)" , das führt so zu einer höheren WÄRMEENTWICKLUNG! NICH UMSONST IST DER 940BE VERGLEICHBAR GUT MIT DEM I7 920 VON INTEL DER EBENFALLS AUF EINE SO HOHE TEMPERATUR KOMMT!.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ich hab grad was spannedes entdeckt da hat jemand seinen I7 920 auf 3,6Ghz getaktet und mit einer spannung von grade mal 1,3V er hat aber eine WaKü ansonsten hätte ich ihn gefragt wie HOT sein CPU ist!


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> ich hab grad was spannedes entdeckt da hat jemand seinen I7 920 auf 3,6Ghz getaktet und mit einer spannung von grade mal 1,3V er hat aber eine WaKü ansonsten hätte ich ihn gefragt wie HOT sein CPU ist!


Auf 3,6 ist nicht schwer und auch nicht schwer zu kühlen.


Haste schon mla den Kühler-Sockel angefasst wie warm der wird?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ja das schon aber ich wollt darauf hinaus das man den I7 um einen ganzen GigaHerz ohne wirklich viel spannung drauf zulegen!


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> ja das schon aber ich wollt darauf hinaus das man den I7 um einen ganzen GigaHerz ohne wirklich viel spannung drauf zulegen!



Das geht beim PII auch 3,6GHz ohne Vcore erhöhung.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

echt??? und warum haben dann andere ca.1,4V-1.45V


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> echt??? und warum haben dann andere ca.1,4V-1.45V



Weil das nur mit den geht die nach der 50KW 08 gefertigt wurden!


----------



## Flummy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Ich habe einen 6400er, 3,2Ghz.
Die Temp ist bei Last 65c.
Hab den ( ANDY Samurai Master )drauf.
Bin eigendlich zufriden damit.
Oder sind die Temp´s zu heiss ?


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Flummy schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 6400er, 3,2Ghz.
> Die Temp ist bei Last 65c.
> Hab den ( ANDY Samurai Master )drauf.
> Bin eigendlich zufriden damit.
> Oder sind die Temp´s zu heiss ?



Takte auf 3ghz runter dann werden die Temps auch besser,der ist aber auch ein Hitzkopf oder musst dir einen besseren Kühler zulegen!.


----------



## Flummy (24. Januar 2009)

Kannst Du mir einen empfehlen ?

Vom Takten hab ich keine ahnung.
Hab schon viel darüber gelesen,aber mich noch nicht getraut.


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Flummy schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir einen empfehlen ?


Hab erst gedacht du hättest den 6000 und hoch getaktet aber egal!


Zu empfehlen sind Scythe Mugen,EKL Großclockner wenns ein bisschen mehr kosten darf dann Thermalright True Black/IFX-14 oder Noctua U12P die letzten drei kosten ca 50,- Euro die andern bloß 30,-!


----------



## Flummy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Ich hab kein Problem damit auch 80 oder 90 auszugeben.
Er muß nur leise sein und gut kühlen.


----------



## Flummy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Welcher von den drei würdest Du den holen ?


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Flummy schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Problem damit auch 80 oder 90 auszugeben.
> Er muß nur leise sein und gut kühlen.



Die Thermalrights und Noctua  werden mit Backplate befestigt,die andern werden geklammert.
Der EKL ist verdammt leise und Kühlt richtig gut.

Meine empfehlung Großclockner oder den Mugen mit den kannste nichts falsch machen.




> Welcher von den drei würdest Du den holen ?


Die mit der Backplate?


----------



## Flummy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Vielen Dank für die info !


----------



## SolidBadBoy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

nichts hilft außer wakü alle werden arsch heiß! greif zut wakü die ca. 120€kostet im set komplet.


----------



## Flummy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> nichts hilft außer wakü alle werden arsch heiß! greif zut wakü die ca. 120€kostet im set komplet.


 
120€ Kommt mir ein bisschen zu billig vor.
Ich will schon was anstendiges.


----------



## Flummy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Wenn schon Wakü dann was richtiges.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ämm die sind anständig! schau dir mal das an THERMALTAKE Big Water (CL-W0076) | Aluminium und Kupfer Wasserkühlungsset für - Sockel LGA775 - 3 Lüfter (120x120mm) - 16 bis 30 db(A) Preise und Daten im Preisvergleich


----------



## Uziflator (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> ämm die sind anständig! schau dir mal das an THERMALTAKE Big Water (CL-W0076) | Aluminium und Kupfer Wasserkühlungsset für - Sockel LGA775 - 3 Lüfter (120x120mm) - 16 bis 30 db(A) Preise und Daten im Preisvergleich



Bah bei Wakü gibts ncih billigeres als Thermaltake!


----------



## Flummy (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Die mit der Backplate?[/quote]


Was ist ne Backplate ?
Krieg ich die auf denn AM2


----------



## Uziflator (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Flummy schrieb:


> Was ist ne Backplate ?
> Krieg ich die auf denn AM2



Da mit wird ein Kühler mit dem Mainbaord verschraubt,schwer zuerklären!


----------



## Masterwana (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> ämm die sind anständig! schau dir mal das an THERMALTAKE Big Water (CL-W0076) | Aluminium und Kupfer Wasserkühlungsset für - Sockel LGA775 - 3 Lüfter (120x120mm) - 16 bis 30 db(A) Preise und Daten im Preisvergleich





Auch ohne Erfahrung bei Wasserkühlungen kann ich sagen daß die Sets hier besser sind:
240er Komplettset Eheim Plexi S.775
360er Komplettset Eheim Plexi S.775

btw.: Waren da nicht mal die 12V Version der Pumpen dabei?


----------



## Flummy (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Muß ich mal schaun ob das bei mir möglich ist.


----------



## Uziflator (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Flummy schrieb:


> Muß ich mal schaun ob das bei mir möglich ist.



Das get bei dir ,musst dazu allerdings das Mainboard ausbauen um einen mit Backplate einbauen zukönnen.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

die sind immer kombitabel mit den neuen boards für die prozzis.


----------



## don camillo (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Ich habe auch den ifx 14  bin super zufrieden damit


----------



## SolidBadBoy (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Hier gehts weiter zur Umfrage für jeden der einen PhenomII hat und für jeden der sehen will wie heiß ungefähr ein PhenomII wird.


----------



## Koechlein (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Widowmaker_1 schrieb:


> Im Bios wird die T-Case Temp angezeigt,
> die meisten Programme alla Core Temp zeigen dir die Core Temperatur an, diese ist höher.




was ist T-Case Temp? die Temp AN der CPU und nicht IM Kern?
und für welche Temp gibt AMD für den PhenomII denn nun die Max-Temp(62 Grad) an, die Core oder T-Case?


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

T-Case Temp, ist die Temperatur von dem Heatspreader,
(CPU Gehäuse).

ich denke das sich die 62 Grad auf die T-Case Temp beziehen, kann es dir aber net 100% sagen.


----------



## Koechlein (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

hmmm...wäre aber schon wichtig wenn wir über die Kühlleistung des GroßClockners reden, in Bezug auf die Vorgaben des CPU Herstellers...
wenn die 62°maxTemp für TCase wären hätte ich viel Luft nach oben für OC ...falls AMD die CoreTemp meint reicht die Kühlung des GroßClockners nicht aus
Hab selber mal gegoogelt und keine zufriedenstellende Antwort gefunden, auch nicht auf der AMD Page


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Bei 3,6GHz mit Multi wird mein Phenom II nur um 2° wärmer, also kein Problem.
Erst jenseits der 4GHz zieht die Temeratur wirklich an, bis dahin ist alles mit LuKü machbar.
Bis 4,2GHz geht der Groß Clockner mit, dann steigt er aus. Mit dem IFX 14 und zwei schnellen Lüftern ist bestimmt auch 4,4GHz drinne, alles darüber ist aber zu riskant.


----------



## Koechlein (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei 3,6GHz mit Multi wird mein Phenom II nur um 2° wärmer, also kein Problem.
> Erst jenseits der 4GHz zieht die Temeratur wirklich an, bis dahin ist alles mit LuKü machbar.
> Bis 4,2GHz geht der Groß Clockner mit, dann steigt er aus. Mit dem IFX 14 und zwei schnellen Lüftern ist bestimmt auch 4,4GHz drinne, alles darüber ist aber zu riskant.




4,2Ghz mit GroßClockner?
4,4 mit IFX?

nimms mir nicht übel wenn ich das irgendwie nicht glauben kann

mit welchen Progs liest Du die Temps aus?
und vor allem: welche Temps hast Du bei 4,2Ghz und GroßClockner?


----------



## eVoX (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Ist der Lüfter von der Blue Edition von der Kühlleistung und Lautstärke ok?
Ich würde den gern durch den Scythe SFlex 1200rpm ersetzen.


----------



## Uziflator (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



eVoX schrieb:


> Ist der Lüfter von der Blue Edition von der Kühlleistung und Lautstärke ok?
> Ich würde den gern durch den Scythe SFlex 1200rpm ersetzen.



Ja die normale version tuts aber auch und ist sogar günstiger als die BE version bei Normalen ist der Lüfter nicht wahrnembar, beim BE schon


----------



## Koechlein (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

so...hab mal mit dem GroßClockner rumprobiert, da ich ja so schlechte Temps hatte

PhenomII @3Ghz
1.Test: SEHR wenig WLP 
Temps im idle 41°
Prime : Test bei 62° nach 5 Minuten abgebrochen

2.Test: SEHR viel WLP, hab wirklich viel draufgepappt(Schrift auf der CPU war nicht mehr zu sehen)
idle 32-34°
Prime nach 1 Stunde max Temp 51° (durchschnitt etwa 48) 
gefällt mir schon besser


----------



## SolidBadBoy (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ich werden mal die leute mit in bezug ziehen die ihre phenomsII 940 schon in der OC liste gelistet haben und fragen wie heiß deren cpus werden, den lüfter können wir im OC theard dann ehh ablesen.

da hat einer seinen phenomII auf 4Ghz mit einer spannung von 1,52V und den scythe mugen2 geschafft das ist intressant für uns zu sehen wie heiß der wird^^


----------



## Sp3cht (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

hab auch den großclockner BE drinen und kA... ja man hört den lüfter @ 1500rpm aber wozu gibts ne lüftersteuerung die mitgeliefert wird?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

@sp3cht  tolle antwort! wir wollen wissen wie heiß die prozzis werden mit dem kühler.
und wollen jetzt mal sehen on der mugen2 von scythe fürs gleiche geld besser ist.


----------



## u22 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

mein 940BE mit Scythe Mugen 2


----------



## Sp3cht (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

die temps sind echt geil... 

der mugen2 kühlt bisschen besser als der GC aber im großen und ganzen sind beide weltklasse


----------



## Koechlein (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



u22 schrieb:


> mein 940BE mit Scythe Mugen 2



tolle Temps!
könntest Du mal mit der orginalen VCore von 1,35 primen? wäre besser zu vergleichen


----------



## Koechlein (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Koechlein schrieb:


> so...hab mal mit dem GroßClockner rumprobiert, da ich ja so schlechte Temps hatte
> 
> PhenomII @3Ghz
> 1.Test: SEHR wenig WLP
> ...



update:
PhenomII @3,3Ghz 1,37 Vcore
konnte nun das ganze mal mit "guter" WLP Arctic Silver 5 auf dem GroßClockner blue edition testen und siehe da (ich konnte es selber kaum glauben) :
idle runter auf 29-32°
nach 1 Stunde prime max Temp 49°

hatte diesmal die WLP zuerst auf den Boden des Kühlers verteilt und mit Finger/Handschuh in die Rillen(müssen die zwischen Boden und Heatpipes wirklich SO groß sein?) eingearbeitet 

mein Fazit:
bei guter und ausreichender(mehr als normal) WLP ist der Kühler echt zu empfehlen!


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ich find den BODEN des Großen dennoch blöd mit den ganzen rillen! grad des wegen muss man wirklich viel WLP drauf klatschen!

@u22 könntes du mal dein prozz wider auf 4Ghz takten und dann mal unter last(prime95) die temps sagen (Idle/Prime95)

@Kochelin die beste WLP die mir bekannt ist, ist die *Arctic Cooling MX2* die ich mir auch bald zulegen werde wenn ich wieder in die city gehh.


----------



## Flummy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Hab auch mal ausprobiert.
Mit ofenem Deckel 45°
Bei geschlossenem Deckel 65°
Lohnt sich da der IFX-14 ?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Flummy schrieb:


> Hab auch mal ausprobiert.
> Mit ofenem Deckel 45°
> Bei geschlossenem Deckel 65°
> Lohnt sich da der IFX-14 ?




bei so hohen temps würde ich sagen probier da mal nen anderen kühler weil das kann heikel werden mit den temps!


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ComputerBase - Test: Xigmatek Dark-Knight HDT-S1283 CPU-Kühler (Seite 6)

ich hab diese site mal gefunden hier steht das der alte mugen deutlich schlechter ist als der Große!
jetzt stellt sich die frage wird der neue mugen2 besser las der Große sein?


----------



## Koechlein (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Flummy schrieb:


> Hab auch mal ausprobiert.
> Mit ofenem Deckel 45°
> Bei geschlossenem Deckel 65°
> Lohnt sich da der IFX-14 ?



bei DEM Tempunterschied, nur wegen Deckel-auf/zu tippe ich mal ganz schwer auf unzureichende Gehäuselüftung...


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

da stimm ich kochlein zu des ist mir nicht mal eingefallen


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

was beim Mugen2 auch noch gut ist du kannst bis zu 4Lüfter dran machen des heißt ich würde es so machen: der erste lüfter der auf den kühlkörper blässt so etwas stärker sein und der 2hinten soll ein teil der luft abführen so würde man den kühl efeckt verstercken


----------



## u22 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> @u22 könntes du mal dein prozz wider auf 4Ghz takten und dann mal unter last(prime95) die temps sagen (Idle/Prime95)



ist da nicht primestable gewesen, muss ich erst noch testen ob ichs hin bekomme

aber im Moment dazu sehr wenig zeit,vielleicht schaff ichs heute Abend, den Rest der Woche bin ich nicht zu hause.


wegen Prime Screen 3GHz mit 1,35V
muss ich mal machen wenn zeit ist.

habe nochmal 2 Screens angehängt. Beide auch mit dem Mugen 2


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

@u22 was für eine WLP verwendest du?


----------



## Flummy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Koechlein schrieb:


> bei DEM Tempunterschied, nur wegen Deckel-auf/zu tippe ich mal ganz schwer auf unzureichende Gehäuselüftung...


 

Hab einen 80er für rein und einen 120er für raus.


----------



## Koechlein (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Flummy schrieb:


> Hab einen 80er für rein und einen 120er für raus.



wegen meiner anfänglichen Tempprobleme hatte ich auf zwei 120´er rein und ein 120´er und ein 80´er raus erweitert...ich glaub ist jetzt mehr ein Heli als en PC


----------



## Flummy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Ich denke das der Lüfter vom Samurai an der falschen seite sitzt.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

anders rum wäre es besser  die luft findet ein weg raus aber den weg rein findet sie viel schwieriger! ein Beispiel: angenommen dein Case wird mit luft von außen gefüfftet ensteht eine kleine Zyrkulation und ein bisschen Druck weil die luft ja raus will aber durch kleine löcher nicht schnell rauskommt (desahlb auch einen lüfter z.b deinen 8cm der die lüfter dann raus bläst)
der druck gleicht sich somit aus deswegen besser mehr luft rein statt raus


----------



## Flummy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Hab gehört das besser ein unterdruck wäre


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

dann wäre sozusagen keine luft mehr da die der cpu kühler ja aufnimmt und dadruch die wärme abführt


----------



## Flummy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Der lüfter vom Scythe Samurai Master müsste von vorne nach hinten blasen.
wie beim GC


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ntürlich sind das jetzt seht geringe werte vllt. 0.95bar wenn nicht sogar mehr oder das was ich mein 1.05bar mehr. aber so strömt mehr luft durch und die wärme kann besser abgeführt werden!


----------



## Flummy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> dann wäre sozusagen keine luft mehr da die der cpu kühler ja aufnimmt und dadruch die wärme abführt


 


Klingt einleuchtent


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Flummy schrieb:


> Der lüfter vom Scythe Samurai Master müsste von vorne nach hinten blasen.
> wie beim GC




haja nätürlich oder willst du die ganze erwärmze luft in deinem case haben?


----------



## Flummy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> haja nätürlich oder willst du die ganze erwärmze luft in deinem case haben?


 


Der ist so gebaut worden.
Da kann ich nichts machen.


----------



## Flummy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Mir wird nichts anderes übrig bleiben als den IFX-14 zu kaufen.


----------



## Flummy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Weiss jemand ob der IFX-14 nach hinten bläst


----------



## TheReal1604 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Hey,

erstmal solltest du den edit button benutzen ..

und meines wissens bläst der IFX-14 nach hinten die warme luft weg .

Mfg,

Real


----------



## XeQfaN (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Artic Cooling 7 Pro ! Günstig und Gut mehr sag ich nicht...und ich muss sagen der Kühler hat sogar ein PWM anschluss !  Tu  damit sogar Overclocken.. habe aber selber den E8400 müsstest dann schauen was du hast


----------



## Flummy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



TheReal1604 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> erstmal solltest du den edit button benutzen ..
> 
> ...


 
Was meinst Du mit edit button ?


----------



## Flummy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



XeQfaN schrieb:


> Artic Cooling 7 Pro ! Günstig und Gut mehr sag ich nicht...und ich muss sagen der Kühler hat sogar ein PWM anschluss ! Tu damit sogar Overclocken.. habe aber selber den E8400 müsstest dann schauen was du hast


 

Ich kenn den 7 Pro nicht.

Vom IFX-14 hab ich schon Tests gelesen.
Der ist meines wissens besser als der GC.


----------



## u22 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



solidbadboy schrieb:


> @u22 was für eine wlp verwendest du?



ac mx-2


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

der ifx 14 ist ein kühlkörper .. wär mir neu dass ein starrer metallpflock in irgendeine richtung bläst .. je nach dem wie man den lüfter befestigt in die richtung transportiert er die luft ab ...


----------



## Flummy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> der ifx 14 ist ein kühlkörper .. wär mir neu dass ein starrer metallpflock in irgendeine richtung bläst .. je nach dem wie man den lüfter befestigt in die richtung transportiert er die luft ab ...


 

Kann man den so befstigen das er nach hinten bläst?


----------



## Uziflator (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Flummy schrieb:


> Kann man den so befstigen das er nach hinten bläst?



ich glaub ander lässt er sich auch garnicht montieren,du weist das beid em keine Lüfter dabei sind und welche dazu kaufen musst.


----------



## u22 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Nun  Prime bei 3GHz und 1,35V
Das Board übervoltet nur etwas.
Scythe Mugen 2 + AC-MX2
Raumtemp 21°C
940BE 0850DPBW

Einmal im Idle und einmal Last


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

@ flummy kann es sein das du den kühler hast? http://www.kmelektronik.de/root/picp/03/14503.JPG

dann würde ich sagen dann ist es kein wunder wenn dein cpu bei geschlossenem Case so heiß wird. wenn der lüfter nah an der gehäusewand ist kann er kaum luft aufnehmen sprich die wärme die in den Kühlrippen deines kühlers ist kann nicht abgeführt werden!!!


----------



## TheReal1604 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Flummy schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit edit button ?



Logg dich mal ein und schau mal unten rechts in der ecke bei deinen posts .. da gibts so ein nettes Knöpfchen wo "Ändern" draufsteht  ...


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ich vervollständige mal the real  da kannst du dann deinen geschriebenen beitrag umändern.

das macht man nur dann wenn keine weiter antwort eines anderen Users kommt, wenn dir dann in dem moment was neues einfällt kannst du dann kurz was dazu schreiben oder auch verbessern/löschen u.v.m....


----------



## Flummy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> @ flummy kann es sein das du den kühler hast? http://www.kmelektronik.de/root/picp/03/14503.JPG


 
Ja genau,den hab ich.
Am Case deckel sind noch Löcher für´nen Lüfter.


----------



## Flummy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> ich vervollständige mal the real  da kannst du dann deinen geschriebenen beitrag umändern.
> 
> das macht man nur dann wenn keine weiter antwort eines anderen Users kommt, wenn dir dann in dem moment was neues einfällt kannst du dann kurz was dazu schreiben oder auch verbessern/löschen u.v.m....


 

Ich verstehe.
Danke schön!!!


----------



## Uziflator (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Flummy schrieb:


> Ich verstehe.
> Danke schön!!!



Anscheinend ja nich!(Doppelpost)


----------



## Flummy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> ich glaub ander lässt er sich auch garnicht montieren,du weist das beid em keine Lüfter dabei sind und welche dazu kaufen musst.


Weiss ich.
Kannst Du mir welche empfehlen.


Uziflator schrieb:


> Anscheinend ja nich!(Doppelpost)


 
Hab ich zu spät gesehen.
Bin noch andere sachen am ausprobieren.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

lasst mal flummy in ruh er ist neu in forum so wie ich auch ich wussts net auf anhieb und ihr ganz bestimmt auch nicht!


aber flummy das ist dennoch zu wenig luft weil wenn du bedenkst der lüfter zieht sehr viel mehr bzw. könnte aber bekommt nicht das was er bekommen könnte wie wenn dein case darauf abgestimmt wäre!


----------



## Flummy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> lasst mal flummy in ruh er ist neu in forum so wie ich auch ich wussts net auf anhieb und ihr ganz bestimmt auch nicht!


 
Ist in ordnung.
Ich will ja auch lehrnen.

Aber Danke!


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ließ mal ich hab was noch geändert da hat du schon gepostet es betirft deinen Kühler


----------



## Flummy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> aber flummy das ist dennoch zu wenig luft weil wenn du bedenkst der lüfter zieht sehr viel mehr bzw. könnte aber bekommt nicht das was er bekommen könnte wie wenn dein case darauf abgestimmt wäre!


 

Und was kann ich machen.

So siet das bei mir aus.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

also so ein freund von mir der hat den selben kühler und den selben cpu wie ich 5000x2 bloß bei mir ist er auf 3,42 und bei ihm auf standart takt 2,6ghz 

wenn er sein case offen lässt was er noch nie zu gehmacht hat bleibt die temp unter idle 30Grad und bei vollast glaub ich war das 40-45Grad.


und bei dir sehe ich grad das der kühler sehr nah an der gehäsuewand ist! und diese löcher an der wand bringen nicht viel!

du kannst insofern nichts machen, außer du hast ihn vor max.2 monaten gekauft da würdest du ihn mit sehr guten begründungen zurück bringen können!

was ich ach mit meinem Großen machen werde!

ich hab dich geaddet


----------



## Flummy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Der Lüfter hab ich seit 2 Jahren.
Die CPU seit 1 Monat.
Ich hatte zuvor einen 4600er.


Ich hab ( ich hab dich geaddet ) nicht verstanden.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

verkauf deinen lüfter an irgendjemand.

der kostet ca. 40€ neu draußen my friend hat ihn für 41€ gekauft.
versuch mal ihn für ca. 20-25€ los zuwerden und holl dir nen neuen
der Mugen2 würde es tun.

und ich hab bei dir diesen scharze tesa gesehen mach die weg dann kann luft rein, aber auch staub, aber wenn du dich gut um dein schatz kümmerst dann wird dir der staub nichts anhaben denn du wirst ihn dann immer schön putzen 

und vergess nicht die lüfter anders reinzu machen 120mm rein 80mm raus

hier sag ich dir mal gute nacht bis morgen wieder cucu 
ich hab dich geaddet nimm mich mal an (flummy)


----------



## TheReal1604 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Ich würde eher sagen das du einen 80 mm lüfter an die seitenwand bauen solltest .. da es auf den Bildern zumindest so ausschaut das er direkt über dem cpu kühler wäre?.. Insofern das alles passt ..


----------



## Flummy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



TheReal1604 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen das du einen 80 mm lüfter an die seitenwand bauen solltest .. da es auf den Bildern zumindest so ausschaut das er direkt über dem cpu kühler wäre?.. Insofern das alles passt ..


 
Hab ich mir auch überlehgt.
Ich hab mir sehr viel mühe gemacht,das kein Staub rein kommt.
Mit Staubfilter und so.
Wäre ärgerlich den Deckel offen zu lassen.


Ich bin mir am überlegen ein neues Case zu kaufen.
Dieses hier war ausreichent für den 4600er und die 7900GTO hatte die warme Luft nach hinten raus geblasen.
Aber jetzt ist nur noch das Board Original. Und das wollte ich auch noch rausschmeissen.
Aber zu erst kommt'ne neue Platte,die ist wichtiger.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

der 80mm lüfter an der wand würde nicht viel bringen aber ein versuch ist es wert.


----------



## TheReal1604 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> der 80mm lüfter an der wand würde nicht viel bringen aber ein versuch ist es wert.



Ich verstehe deine Logik nicht ganz,
wieso sollte der 80mm nicht viel bringen wenn er direkt frische luft auf den lüfter des cpu kühlers bläst? .. 

Mfg


----------



## Koechlein (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

hier mal zum vergleichen, beide mit WLP Artic Silver:
@3 Ghz PhenomII mit GroßClockner blue edition



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder hier @3,4 Ghz ebenfalls GroßClockner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





hoffe das klappt mit den Bildern, mein erstes mal in nem Forum 

seltsam, das sich die Temps mit der 400MHZ mehr kaum steigern...
und an die Temps von u22 mit seinem Mugen2 komm ich nicht ran


----------



## Flummy (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Hab mal Lüfter an der Seite gemacht,hab sie von meiner Modruine ausgebaut.
Temps sind jetzt bei Max 53° .
Damit kann ich Leben.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



TheReal1604 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Logik nicht ganz,
> wieso sollte der 80mm nicht viel bringen wenn er direkt frische luft auf den lüfter des cpu kühlers bläst? ..
> 
> Mfg




weil der 80mm nicht viel luft bringt zudem kommt das wir die drehzahl nicht wissen... also können wir nicht wissen wieviel luft er dem cpukühler wirklich bringt und ein 80mm ist nichts gegen ein 120mm lüfter.
der cpu wird vllt. 3-4 grad kälter wenn nicht sogar weniger.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

@koechlein  du hast das selbe MoBo was ich hatte deine Chip Temp(85Grad) ist ver***** hoch!
aus diesem grund hab ichs zurück gegeben und hab mir das Gibye MA 790GP-DS4H geholt

@Flummy hast du nicht gesagt dein PC wäre in einem Case?
sieht so aus als ob du das Ding an die Wand genagelt hast!


----------



## Fabian (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

@Solidbadboy
Wieso machst du immer Doppelposts?,dafür gibts nen Edit Button.
Haste den umbau jetzt endlich mal fertig?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

nein die teile waren nicht da ich habs sie bestellen lassen.
aber das bringt nichts mehr weil ich den vllt. komplett zurück bring und mir den Mugen2 hol der soll besser sein was ich auch glaube!
deswegen mach ich da nichts nachher nehmen sie mir den nicht mehr zurück!
ich schau mal das theard läuft ja nicht weg


----------



## Flummy (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> @Flummy hast du nicht gesagt dein PC wäre in einem Case?
> sieht so aus als ob du das Ding an die Wand genagelt hast!


 

Das Ding dass da hängt war nur die Modruine aus dem ich die Lüfter ausgebaut habe.

Die Modruine hab ich mal aus Spaß gebaut.

Weiss einer warum der 1.Kern 6° heisser wird wie der 2.?
Hab ich was falsch eingestelt oder ist das normal ?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ich würde mal sagen wenn ein kern mehr beansprucht wird sprich mal jetzt ein extrem beispiel
kern1 ist bei 100pro last und kern2 bei 0pro last dann ist es ja normal das der andere heißer ist, sofern dein cpu auf beiden cores einen temp sensor hat was er natürlich hat sonst würdest du das garnicht sehen können


----------



## Flummy (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Kann man das ändern?


----------



## Koechlein (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> @koechlein  du hast das selbe MoBo was ich hatte deine Chip Temp(85Grad) ist ver***** hoch!
> aus diesem grund hab ichs zurück gegeben und hab mir das Gibye MA 790GP-DS4H geholt
> 
> 
> hab wegen der Temp3 (die 85°) in verschiedenen Foren gesucht und immer wieder das gleiche gefunden: die Temp ist Unsinn! die ist nach dem Hochfahren genauso hoch wie beim primen.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

aber dennoch sie ist so hoch und das ist nicht gut!
jedes mal wo ich da hin gelangt hab ich hab mich immer verbrand


----------



## SolidBadBoy (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Flummy schrieb:


> Kann man das ändern?



ich glaube nicht aber das ist doch egal du weisst ungefähr wie hoch die temp ist.

oder meinst du das mit der belastung der beiden kerne?
das geht nicht weil wenn ein programm nur einen kern unterstüzt dann keine chance
das ist genau so wie bei spielen die ganz allten spiele 2004 oder so denen intressiert das nicht ob du einen dual oder quad hast! die brauchen einen und verwenden denn dann auch.


----------



## Koechlein (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> aber dennoch sie ist so hoch und das ist nicht gut!
> jedes mal wo ich da hin gelangt hab ich hab mich immer verbrand



Du hast Dich "..immer verbrannt.."? Normalerweise faßt ein Mensch nur einmal an was heißes...und lernt dann es nicht nocheinmal anzufassen  sorry, war en Scherz

das ist nimmer ein Tempsensor! mein Mainboard hab ich mit Infrarotmesser gecheckt: NB 40° , SB 31°, Spannungswandler 38°, Ram 28°, alles im idle


----------



## SolidBadBoy (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

also du hast mit diesen laserpointer den heatsink gemessen?! wenn ja dann kann es nicht sein das du nur 40Grad raus hast, weil wie kann es sein dann man sich bei 40Grad verbrennt nemm menschen tut das erst ab ca. 60Grad weh also wie kann das sein?

hast du da schon mal hingelangt?


----------



## Uziflator (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> also du hast mit diesen laserpointer den heatsink gemessen?! wenn ja dann kann es nicht sein das du nur 40Grad raus hast, weil wie kann es sein dann man sich bei 40Grad verbrennt nemm menschen tut das erst ab ca. 60Grad weh also wie kann das sein?
> 
> hast du da schon mal hingelangt?



Die NB und SB von AMD Bards mit AMD chipsätzen werden nicht heiß,dagegen NV chipsätze werden heiß!


----------



## Koechlein (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

weil ich nix falsches posten wollte hatte ich das vorher nochmal nachgemessen, das sind die Temps die ich an den genannten Stellen(hab keine aktive NB oder SB Kühlung!) mit Infrarottermometer gemessen hatte. PC war allerdings vorher nicht unter Last, grade mal 10-15 Minuten an!


----------



## TheReal1604 (28. Januar 2009)

Koechlein schrieb:


> Du hast Dich "..immer verbrannt.."? Normalerweise faßt ein Mensch nur einmal an was heißes...und lernt dann es nicht nocheinmal anzufassen  sorry, war en Scherz



made my day... XD...


Mal ganz nebenbei ich hab nen MSI K9N SLI .. die nb ist im idle bei rund 55°C -60°C was noch völlig normal ist.. ich habe wegen der temp mich mal direkt beim hersteller erkundigt, der ist für biszu 120°C ausgelegt..
btw ist nen nforce4 

Ist nunmal so.. das die so warm wird , schließlich treffen da alle takte aufeinander ..

Aber mal ganz im ernst  wenn ich an meine Nb lange verbrenne ich mich noch nicht wirklich :p.. es wird halt nur nen bissi warm ^^...


----------



## SolidBadBoy (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

also bei jedem board was ich bis her hatte hab ich mich immer verbrannt !

jetzt hab ich mir das Giby MA790GX-DS4H geholt das hat eine sehr schöne heatpipe da kann man sin nicht mehr verbrennen


----------



## Nickles (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Ne frage zum clockner 
1)hat der pushpins?
2)der lüfter ist ja auswechselbar oder?
3)wie ist der lüfter befestigt?
wie gehäuselüfter(also mit schrauben)?


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

1. Der BE ist verschraubt
2 Ja du kannst den lüfter auswechseln
3. der ist mit klammern eingehängt (sieht man gut auf bildern)


----------



## Nickles (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Toll!


----------



## Nickles (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



> Der BE ist verschraubt


Wie,nur de be oder auch der normale?


----------



## praxiteen (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Nickles schrieb:


> Ne frage zum clockner
> 1)hat der pushpins?
> 2)der lüfter ist ja auswechselbar oder?
> 3)wie ist der lüfter befestigt?
> wie gehäuselüfter(also mit schrauben)?


hi!
1)nein,klammern
2)ja
3)mit "drahtklammern"
mfg.praxiteen
uuups,zu spät


----------



## Nickles (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Zitat:
Der BE ist verschraubt
Wie,nur de be oder auch der normale?


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

also ich hab grad mal bei Caseking gekuckt, da ist jetzt auch so ein rahmen dabei wo man festschraubt, darauf wird der kühler befestigt.

Glaub früher war der aber mit Pushpins wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Nickles (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Wie jetzt?


----------



## Uziflator (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Der Be wird verschraubt, der normale nicht!


----------



## Nickles (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Ka***e


----------



## SolidBadBoy (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Nickles schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Der BE ist verschraubt
> Wie,nur de be oder auch der normale?




also alle lüfter sind mit den dünnen stäbchen befestigt


----------



## Fabian (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

@Solidbadboy
Haste Brandblasen vom Chipsatz

Also ehrlich,sich verbrennen fühlt sich anders an,vielleicht ist es sehr unangenehm oder so,aber du wärst der erste der sich wirklich verbrannt hat


----------



## tox4 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Was sagt ihr zu dem hier ?  Scythe Kama Cross  Will mir einen Intel Core 2 Duo E7200, 2x 2.53GHz platine wird diese hier sein  ASUS P5Q SE, P45 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) (90-MIB4L0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## SolidBadBoy (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ansich ist der kühler sehr gut
wenn du auch OC machen willst ist da noch was drin!
also du kannst den günstigen kühler ruhig kaufen!


----------



## Nickles (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master RR-CCH-LB22-GP Hyper 212
Da der be bet verfügbar ist will ich den kaufen!
Wiedermal:
1)pushpins?
2)lüfter auswechselbar?
3)leistung?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Nickles schrieb:


> Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master RR-CCH-LB22-GP Hyper 212
> Da der be bet verfügbar ist will ich den kaufen!
> Wiedermal:
> 1)pushpins?
> ...




also der lüfter ist mal was ganz schönes du kannst sogar einen zweiten lüfter dran machen bzw. den vorhandenen auswechseln!
naja also airflow ist auch ganz schön aber bei 2500U/min ist der ganz schön laut, da würde ich dir raten holl dir nen anderen lüfter und montier den dann drauf!

was ich dir empfehlen würde ist der Mugen2 kostet aber 10€ mehr aber dafür ist er in sachen kühlung deutlich besser und sehr leise und air flow ist sehr hoch! du kannst sogar bis zu 4 Lüfter an den dran machen was das bringt ist aller dings fraglich^^ ich mein 2lüfter würden reichen, der eine blässt auf den kühlkörper und der andere zieht die lüft aus den kühlkörpern das ermöglicht eine höhere kühlleistung!


----------



## Nickles (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

leider kann ich mir den mugen 2 net leisten


----------



## Flummy (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Was sind 10€ mehr für´ne deutlich messere leistung?
Ich geb lieber einmal etwas mehr aus und hab genug reserven für später.
Als noch mal kaufen und PC Schrott zu haben den ich nicht mehr brauchen kann.


----------



## Nickles (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Du vergisst dass mann zum mugen 2 noch einen lüfter kaufen muss(ich will einen beleuchteten)und das würde dann ne diffrerenz von 18 euro machen!


----------



## Flummy (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Die beleuchtetten sind aber in der Regel lauter.
Und einen Lüfter muß man nicht zwingend dazu kaufen.
Ist dabei!!!...


----------



## Nickles (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



> Die beleuchtetten sind aber in der Regel lauter.


Wat?

Kann mir wer das bestätigen?


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

naja das kann man so nicht sagen,

die Spitzenmodelle z.b. von Noiseblocker oder Noctua sind unbeleuchtet.

Es gibt aber auch beleuchtete leise lüfter, z.b. den Silent Eagle gibt es auch in blau,
oder Die Revoltec "Dark xxxx" reihe (z.b. Dark blue oder Dark red), sind zwar nicht unhörbar aber leise.


----------



## Flummy (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Aber Kosten bestimmt mehr als 8€ oder?


----------



## Nickles (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Nö die revoltecs net!


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ja diese kannst du zwar nicht ganz mit nem Noiseblocker vergleichen, aber die sind schon ruhig.

Etwas leiser ist aber der Sharkoon Silent Eagle, gibts aber halt nur in blau.
Wenn du einen blauen willst, würde ich den vlt sogar vorziehen.

Ich mein klar, das ist bei jedem anders, der eine sagt der lüfter ist laut, ein anderer kommt und sagt der ist leise, sowas ist immer blöde so zu sagen.
Nachgemessen hab ich das noch nicht.


----------



## Flummy (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Widowmaker_1 schrieb:


> ein anderer kommt und sagt der ist leise


 
Der hat bestimmt den Fluch des Fön´s.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Nickles schrieb:


> Du vergisst dass mann zum mugen 2 noch einen lüfter kaufen muss(ich will einen beleuchteten)und das würde dann ne diffrerenz von 18 euro machen!




ohhh man man darf laut forum regel keinen anscheissen aber na ja ich wil nicht böse sein!
ein lüfter ist zwar dabei aber er leuchtet nicht! zudem was bringt dir ein beleuchteter lüfter licht im case wow!
zudem gibts beleuchtete lich lüfter schon ab ca. 5€.
ich kann dir nur eins sagen du wirst nicht zufrienden sein von dem kühlern die du willst!
zudem der GroßClockner Blue Edition kostet auch 35-40€ und hat auch einen beleuchteten lüfter.

ich hab ihn auch und mit der WLP  von AC MX2 haste sehr gute temps!
und fürs OC ist er prima geeignet und leise zudem!


----------



## Nickles (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



> ohhh man man darf laut forum regel keinen anscheissen aber na ja ich wil nicht böse sein!


Also was das denn für`n quatsch?
Ich hab nicht einmal gelogen!
(zumindest nicht soweit ich weiss!!!)



> ein lüfter ist zwar dabei aber er leuchtet nicht


Super dass du mir das mitteîlst,das hab ich schon selbst gesagt.




> zudem was bringt dir ein beleuchteter lüfter licht im case wow


Hallo!
Mach mal die augen auf,hier gibts
haufenweise casemods mit leuchtenden lüftern!
Das die die leistung nicht verbessern weiss ich wohl!
(sag mal hälst du mich für einen troll )



> zudem gibts beleuchtete lich lüfter schon ab ca. 5€.


 
120 mm lüfter beleuchtet für 5 euro?
Wo?
Und dann kannst du dir von einem 5 euro led lüfter natürlich auch spitzenqualität erwarten!
(*ironie*)




> ich kann dir nur eins sagen du wirst nicht zufrienden sein von dem kühlern die du willst!


 
Wo kaufst du deine glaskugeln eigentlich 





> zudem der GroßClockner Blue Edition kostet auch 35-40€ und hat auch einen beleuchteten lüfter.


Schon einen meiner posts gelesen?
Ich sagte dass der bei caseking nicht verfügbar sei!



> ich hab ihn auch und mit der WLP von AC MX2 haste sehr gute temps_*!*_
> und fürs OC ist er prima geeignet und leise zudem_*!*_


Warum die !! ?


Whatever,danke für deinen beitrag 

MFG


----------



## SolidBadBoy (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

war nicht bös gemeint ne!

aber zum case moden kommt auch OC und das machts sich mit dem lüftern die du uns zeigst schwierig!
also ein GroßClockner muss es mindestens sein!
ich z.b. hab ihn auch und hab dein 5000x2 @ 3,4Ghz bei einer spannung von 1,5V und der wird grad mal 52Grad heiß bissle viel aber wenn dein cpu bis 60gtad mit geht dann machs sag ich nur!

ich verkaufe ihn dir für 40€ inkl. Versand wenn du willst der ist grad mal 1,5Monate alt!


----------



## Nickles (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



> dein 5000x2 @ 3,4Ghz


ämm,ich habn e5200 ^^
und der ist in 45 nm!
und mit freezer 7 pro wird der keine 55 grad unter vollast warm--->takt siehe signatur


----------



## SolidBadBoy (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ja erstens deiner ist in 45nm sprich er verbraucht weniger und ist zugleich kühler!
zweitens du hast nen niedriegeren takt wie ich und drittens wieviel spannung ligt bei dir an?


----------



## Nickles (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



> a erstens deiner ist in 45nm sprich er verbraucht weniger und ist zugleich kühler!
> zweitens du hast nen niedriegeren takt wie ic


Das sagte ich doch alles 
Vcore:1.26 bis 1.28(sehr instabil---->msip 35 neo =schrott zu ocen !)


----------



## SolidBadBoy (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Nickles schrieb:


> Das sagte ich doch alles
> Vcore:1.26 bis 1.28(*sehr instabil---->msip 35 neo =schrott zu ocen* !)



kapiere ich nicht ganz was willst fu mit deinem msi machen? es schrotten?

also und die VCore ist schon ein erheblicher unterschied also wie gesagt bei prime rund 50-53Grad temps mit dem Großen er steht dir gerne zum verkauf offen!

*Offiziel:*
 verkünde ich euch das ich mir die WLP AC MX2 geholt hab die WLP iast im gegensatz zur Zlman STG-1 um 6Grad kühler! also die beste WLP für mich bis jetzt!
der kühler allerdings ist für mich ein großer FLOOP ich wart bis der Mugen2 in der stuttgarter filiallie eintrifft und dann geh ich mit guten begründungen ihn umtauschen!

ich bin aber etwas angespannt, weil der kauf des kühlers ist ca. 1,5Monate her.
aber ich hab derartige begründungen das sie ihn bestimmt zurück nehmen oder?
also hier mal die Gründe:
-WLP Pad ist zerrissen
-die Lammelen waren verbogen musste das nötigste selber bissle grade bigen!
-die kühlleistung ist ausreichend(schulnote!)
-K&M hat auf der Website falsche angaben(auf der Verpackung steht 80,91m3/h und auf der website seht das, dass in CFM einheit ist was nätürlich bedeutet das er mehr als 120m3/h air flow hätte!)
-die lüfter drehzahl ist um 120U/min weniger und bei nur 1500U/min sind 120U/min sehr entscheiden für 1-2Grad!

wenn irgendjemand meint ich bin jetzt pingelich wegen 2Grad ja euer pech mein glück ich weiss was ich will und ich setzte mich durch!

ach ja die montage ist sehr anstrengend ich muss die graka vor angst das sie nicht bricht immer rausnehmen weil diese clips sher schwer zum runter drücken sind


----------



## Nickles (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



> Zlman STG-1


dir soll laut pcgh auch veraltet sein


----------



## SolidBadBoy (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Nickles schrieb:


> dir soll laut pcgh auch veraltet sein




was meinst du mit veraltet die entwicklung der WLP oder was anderes?


----------



## Nickles (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



> die entwicklung der WLP


Genau


----------



## SolidBadBoy (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

ohaa das die sich nicht schämmen! 

mir ist langweilig jemand lust zu zocken?


----------



## Nickles (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Ich nutz mal wieder diesen fred 

Also,ich hab mir zum testen und als foto motiv den xigmatek apache bestellt.
nun befürcht ich aber dass wegen der net so dollen leistung mein prozessor put geht!
ich hab den bei 3246 mhz mit freezer 7 pro 57 grad core...

gibt es da ein risiko?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

der ist besser als der freezer7 pro also musst du nix befürchten!


----------



## Nickles (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Kann doch net sein,der feezer 7 pro ist doppelt so teuer!


----------



## SolidBadBoy (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

??? was doppelt so teuer las mal sehen link mich mal zu kühler!
und warum kaufst du dir dann einen neuen wenn der doch doppelt so teuer und besser dan ist?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

naja ich seh ihn hier fur 20€ also was ist da teuer?
click me

Ich brauche Hilfe: click me


----------



## Nickles (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



> und warum kaufst du dir dann einen neuen wenn der doch doppelt so teuer und besser dan ist?


darum:


> Also,ich hab mir zum testen und als foto motiv den xigmatek apache bestellt.



Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Apache EP-CD901 Cooler 92mm


----------



## MrFat (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob schon irgendjemand weiß, ob die GroßClockner auch auf den Sockel AM3 passt oder nicht?!


----------



## Uziflator (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



MrFat schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob schon irgendjemand weiß, ob die GroßClockner auch auf den Sockel AM3 passt oder nicht?!



Ähm ja der passt, weil die AM2 und AM3 Halterung sind Identisch.


----------



## MrFat (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gibts was besseres als den GroßClockner?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Ähm ja der passt, weil die AM2 und AM3 Halterung sind Identisch.




ahh genial  vielen Dank für deine schnelle Beantwortung


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

ich hätte jetzt mal ein logisch begründete antwort nicht von den tests abgelesen!
dem mugen2 seine Pipes sind vor dem lüfter beim großen hingegen sind sie nach hinten gezogen was ja theorätisch heißt das sie schlechter gekühlt werden!? 
das heißt der mugen2 kühlt besser als der große oder?
zudem wenn man dann noch einen 2ten lüfter dran macht kühlt er erheblich besser!


----------



## lumi (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

Hat hier jemand erfahrungen mit dem Noctua NH-U9B? würd gern nen q9550 damit kühlen (derzeit ohne OC, später vielleicht 3,2 oder 3,4 ghz).

Danke schon mal


----------



## SolidBadBoy (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

ne also noctua kommt für viele ehh niciht in frage weil die bissle teuer sind für das was sie leisten solten.
mit nem Mugen2 o. GroßClockner wirst du sehr zufrieden sein und etwas günstiger sind sie auch!


----------



## lumi (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

hab den glockner drauf, aber da passt der anpressdruck nicht siehe
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...mit-ekl-alpenfoehn-gross-glockener-100-c.html

weiß nicht warum, aber er hat sich irgendwie gelockert. dadurch dass er leicht nach unten hängt drückt der seitenlüfter auf die unterkante des glockners. also brauch ich einen kühler der etwas kleiner ist, oder nicht nachgibt.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

das problem höhre ich zum ersten mal kann es sein das du ein asus p5q oder so hast weil ich hab mal gehort der große macht da probleme


----------



## Fabian (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

@Solidbadboy
Sie werden den Kühler garantiert nicht zurücknehmen,allerhöchstens hast du gglück und sie machen das auf Kulanz.

1) Wenn der Kühler nach dem Kauf beschädigt ist(in deinem Fall Lamellen verbogen,WLP Pad gerissen) musst du ihn direkt zurückbringen.

2)Die 120 u/min sind normale Abweichungen,es kann durchaus auch vorkommen das der Lüfter schneller lauft.
Die auslesegenauigkeit ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht 100% genau.
Außerdem bringen die keine 1-2°C.

3)Wenn du den Kühler bestellt hast,dann hast du ja gesetzlich geregelt 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht ohne begründung:ABGELAUFEN

4)Wenn du einen Leistungsschwachen Kühler kaufst,was können die dafür?
   Wenn du z.B einen Frezzer 7 kaufst und erwarten würdest das er die Leistung eines IFX-14 bringt ist das dein Problem,da du nicht richtig Informiert bist

5)Die"falschen" Angaben auf der ihrer Homepage sind nach 1 1/2 Monaten kein umtauschgrund,fällt etwas spät ein nicht wahr


----------



## lumi (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> das problem höhre ich zum ersten mal kann es sein das du ein asus p5q oder so hast weil ich hab mal gehort der große macht da probleme


 
du hast es fast erraten, hab ein P5Q Pro
bist jetzt hab ich es erst einmal gelesen dass jemand probleme mit dem anpressdruck des glockners hat. werd mir wahrscheinlich nen noctua zum verschrauben holen.


----------



## RSmicha (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

Hallo!
Wisst ihr ob ein Groß Clockner in ein Coolermaster Elite passt?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

@lummi  sychte mugen2 ist auch sehr gut!

@fabian  wetten die nehmen in mir zurück 
ich geh am wochenende mal mit denen blaudern mal sehen was dabei rauskommt
dann erfährst du auch die neuigkeiten!

@RSmicha  was ist ein coolmaste elite wenns ein gehäuse ist und mindestens seine breite von ca. 19cm aufweisst passt er in dein gehäuse 
mein gehäsue ist etwas kleiner ca. 17-18 cm da fehlt ein 1 cm damit ich meinen deckel wieder zumachen könnt aber nein


----------



## Fabian (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

das will ich sehen


----------



## lumi (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> @lummi sychte mugen2 ist auch sehr gut!


 
ich weiß, danke! der ist halt relativ schwer und nochmal ein stück größer. da bräucht ich fast nen big tower.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

aso problem mit gehäuse hab ich auch ich kanns nicht mehr zu machen aber ich hab kein problem damit.


----------



## lumi (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

hab mir heute den noctua nh-u12p gekauft. werd mich melden wenn er eingebaut ist.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

also die temps wären sehr nett ob er höhrbar ist noctua verspricht ja silent betrieb.


----------



## kschleif (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

hallo suche einen guten cpu kühler für meinen Q6700 sollte nich zu teuer sein so 45€ 

welchen würdet ihr mir empfelen?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

ich hab nen großclockner und der ist wirklich gut was auch noch zu empfhlehen ist, ist der mugen2 oder ifx-14 oder wie der heißt also der ist aber etwas teuerer


----------



## lumi (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

hab heute noch ein bisschen mit dem groß glockner experimentiert, das ergebnis sind max. 60°C der einzelnen kerne meines q9550 laut coretemp bei prime95. allerdings hab ich den kühler abgenommen und wieder draufgetan ohne die wlp zu erneuern, und die gehäuselüfter laufen nicht (gehäuse ist offen). 

wer probleme mit dem anpressdruck des glockners hat, sollte ihn einfach mal herausnehmen und die klammern mit ner zange ein bisschen nach oben biegen. dadurch ist zur montage zwar mehr kraftaufwand notwendig, aber die kühlleistung hat sich bei mir um 20°C verbessert (vorher hat er sich durch sein gewicht oben vom prozessor gelöst, und ist nicht voll aufgelegen).

die ergebnise des noctua liefere ich noch im lauf der woche.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

welchen NB Kühler würdet ihr mir empfehlen.
der kühler muss flach sein weil er neben der PCI E 16x schiene verläuft.
da kommt kurzzeitig eine 4870 drauf also keine chance nen größeren zu nehmen.


----------



## non_believer (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

Ich hab nun seit Montag den Mugen 2 statt des Kama Cross auf meinem i7 und bin voll und ganz zufrieden damit. 

Das einzige was nicht so toll war, war der Einbau. Ein ziemliches Gefummel und ich war froh noch eine helfende Hand zur Seite gehabt zu haben.

Sonst kann ich über das Teil nicht meckern. An den Heatpipes war er 26° warm. Mein Kumpel hatte so ein kleines Temperaturmessgerät mit dabei. 

Worauf man noch aufpassen sollte ist, daß die Lamellen ziemlich scharf sind und man sich leicht Abschürfungen oder kleine Schnitte holen kann.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

das mit denn lammelen ist so eine sache von qualität bei alpenföhn ist es nicht anders der große ist bei mir auch scharfkantig!

an denn heatpipes ist es nicht gut zu messen du musst die temps mit speedfan ausmessen.

und mach mal mit 3dmark06 nen bench und sag mir wieviel du raus hast


----------



## non_believer (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

Der Test mit 3dmark06 wird sicher erst diese Nacht werden, weil mit meinen 387 kbit/s DL dauert das ne Weile.  Oder ist das auf irgend ner DVD von PCGH?

Speedfan hab ich schon, muss das aber erstmal auf den großen Rechner schieben. Ich werkel mich schon seit 3 Tagen mit meinem Lappi durchs Forum. 

edit: DL-Time 3:44h für 580MB...........


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

ne soweit ich weis ist das nicht auf der cd von pcgh vorhanden musst halt lange downloaden


----------



## praxiteen (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

@non_believer
hi.ich würde dir zum temps auslesen eher CORE-TEMP und HW-Monitor empfehlen.speedfan is meines wissens fehlerhaft.mfg.


----------



## Nickles (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

ich nutz diesen Thread und mach keinen neuen auf 
Also:
ich frage mich ob die abmessungsangaben bei caseking stimmen!
Maße: 100x131x130mm (BxHxT)
Für den Freezer extreme?
Kann das sein?


----------



## der Jo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*



Nickles schrieb:


> Maße: 100x131x130mm (BxHxT)
> Für den Freezer extreme?
> Kann das sein?



Google ist dein Freund - ?

Wieso sollte es nicht stimmen?


----------



## Nickles (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

der Freezer Extreme sieht mir doch sehr groß aus,deshalb die Nachfrage

130L x 100W x 131H mm
stimmt:
http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1_42&mID=69&page=spec

Ps:es ist eine ehre für andere Leute zu suchen


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

@ der Jo
wo hast du den das gefunden? mann ich hab mir den arsch abgelacht als ich das gelesen hab

ich denk schon das dass alles passt ich mein wenn dein gehäuse ein breite von rund 190mm hat dann passt der rein.
der großclockner ist ungefähr genau so hoch und bei mir fehlt ca1cm in der breite des gehäuses


----------



## Fabian (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

der freezer xtreme soll nicht so berauschend sein...


----------



## non_believer (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

So, nachdem mir gestern abend 2x der Download abgekackt ist, hab ich es um 2 in der früh nach knapp 4 Stunden Downloadzeit geschafft den 3dmark06 auf der Platte zu haben.

Bin auf 16352 Punkte gekommen. Ist das ok? Ich hab das auf XP Home getestet weil unter XP Pro irgend ne .dll Datei fehlt. Das Problem hatte ich beim Installieren von Oblivion schon mal.


----------



## Nickles (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

der freezer xtreme soll nicht so berauschend sein... 
Von der höhe her ist er für mich perfekt


----------



## lumi (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

hab meinen groß glockner durch nen noctua nh-u12p ersetzt. was qualität und verarbeitung betrifft kann kein anderer cpu kühler den ich bis jetzt gesehen hab mit dem mithalten. echt top das teil, und auch die temps passen.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

@lumi post uns mal die temps
danke

@non_beliver  kannst du mir sagen was für ein sys du hast. dann kann ich dir sagen obs für dein sys angemessen ist. OC spielt auch ne große rolle.


----------



## lumi (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

q9550 C0 stepping auf 3,4 ghz (vcore 1.275), im idle die cpu 26°, unter last mit prime 52°C.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

unter prime sinds ganz schön viel


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

was ist daran viel?
Ist doch die Core Temperatur oder?


----------



## lumi (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

nein leider nicht, core temps sind bie 61 bis 65.

weiß nicht warum, aber mein prozessor war auch mit dem alpenföhn immer ziemlich heiß


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

mh ok 61-65 ist zwar nicht kalt, aber noch in ordnung
sollte aber die 70grad nicht sehen...

Haste die wlp richtig aufgetragen?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

hastt du ihn übertaktet?


----------



## lumi (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

die wlp denk ich schon dass richtig drauf ist. hab sie aufgetragen und mit ner plastikkarte dünn abgezogen.

mein q9550 läuft mit nem fsb von 400 und nem vcore von 1,275 auf 3,4 ghz


----------



## SolidBadBoy (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

nun ja ordentlich übertaktet hast du ihn aufjedenfall .

ich würde sagen mach wlp drauf und schmier sie nicht ein mit der karte aber versuch sie mal so großflächig wie möglich zu verteilen also es soll etwas mehr als ne hauch dünne schicht bleiben!
dann setzt den kühler drauf alles an wlp was nicht gebraucht wird quirlt dann bisschen aus den seiten raus.


----------



## lumi (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

hab schon ziemlich oft gelesen dass man hauchdünn auftragen soll.

ich denk mal vom oc her würd weit mehr gehn, habs aber noch nicht versucht. dazu stell ich mir grad ein zweitsystem zusammen um das nicht so schade ist


----------



## SolidBadBoy (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

also so auch dünn soll sie ja auch nicht sein.

also ich machs immer so das ich den cpu nehme in so anstreiche das man nicht mehr die schrift sieht, das ist so das optimale maß an wlp was zwischen cpu und kühler sein soll und der rest der nicht gebraucht wird quirlt zur seite raus.


----------



## lumi (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

werd den kühler einfach mal abnehmen und sehn obs gepasst hat oder nicht. hab ja gott sei dank noch ein bisschen der arctic silver zu hause


----------



## SolidBadBoy (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

AC MX2 ist momentan die beste!


----------



## Fabian (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

1. Arctic Silver ist genau so gut,nur etwas schwerer aufzutragen

2.Wenn die Wlp an der Seite rausquillt haste viel zu viel drauf.

3. Haste jetzt den Kühler zurückgegeben?


----------



## 286volli (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

wenn sie rausquillt hast du was falsch gemacht. die wlp dient nur dazu die oft nur 100stel millimeter tiefen unebenheiten auszufüllen die an der unterseite des kühlers sind. 

also nur hauchzart auftragen!

und die cpu nicht direkt bis zum rand einschmieren, sondern nur bis ca. 1mm vom rand weg!


----------



## SolidBadBoy (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

na dann sag mir bitte warum ich somit höhrer temps hab als wenn ordentlich wlp draufpack!?!

lüfter hab ich noch nicht zurück das hab ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr vor die kühlleistung des mugen2 ist kein bisschen besser.
und ich holl mir jetzt sogar ein neues case entweder das Caseking.de » Gehäuse » APlus » Aplus CS-EL Diablo - Advance

oder das hier Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master RC-690-KWN1-GP - black Window

mit den 2 gehäsuen wird der cpu bzw kühler des cpus noch besser gekühlt windtunnel


----------



## Fabian (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

Wusste ich es doch,und der Mugen 2 ist besser


----------



## SolidBadBoy (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

der mugen2 ist nicht besser!
im neuesten pcgh heft steht er ist kein bisschen besser als der große!


----------



## 286volli (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

ich kann dir genau sagen warum die kühlleistung bei zu viel wlp eigentlich schlechter sein muss:

wlp leitet die wärme nicht so gut wie metall, das heißt dass die schicht, je dicker sie ist den wärmetransfer behindert.

warum sie bei weniger höher sein soll versteh ich nicht


----------



## Fabian (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

wenn du meinst

ComputerBase - Test: Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler (Seite 6)


----------



## non_believer (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> @non_beliver  kannst du mir sagen was für ein sys du hast. dann kann ich dir sagen obs für dein sys angemessen ist. OC spielt auch ne große rolle.


Siehe meine Sig


----------



## SolidBadBoy (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

naja 16500P sind schon etwas wenig! also für mich wärens zu wenig ich mein du hast ganz schön viel geld jetzt ausgegeben und hast nicht mal 20000p.

aber das entscheidest du wenns für die games reicht, 
die du spielst und die auflösung nicht so hoch ist reichts eigentlich für jedes spiel

also mein rechner schafft übertaktet 12100P
mein sys findest du in meinem profil.

versuch mal zu übertakteten wenn du keine probleme mit temps hast und dann bench mal.


----------



## non_believer (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

Ich hab das wie gesagt auf XP Home getestet weil unter PRO eine dll fehlte. 

Die Auflösung stand auf 1280*1024 obwohl ich sonst 1680*1050 nehme. Spielt bei dem Benchmark der RAM eigentlich eine Rolle? Unter Home werden ja nur 2,99GB erkannt.

Wie oder kann ich überhaupt die fehlende dll für den Benchmark nachträglich installieren?

Übertakten ist nix für mich.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

arbeitsspeicher spielt eine große rolle allerdings nur der takt und die latenzen nicht wieviel AB da ist.


----------



## TheReal1604 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> arbeitsspeicher spielt eine große rolle allerdings nur der takt und die latenzen nicht wieviel AB da ist.



Na na na... vorsichtig mit dieser Aussage .. angenommen es wären nur 1gb oder 512mb Arbeitsspeicher drinne, dürfte sich das ordentlich wiederspiegeln!.. 

Mfg,

Real


----------



## SolidBadBoy (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

man aber hat ja 4gb wenn nicht sogar mehr drin aber unter xp werden32bit nur 3gb erkannt!
natürlich braucht er ausreichend speicher die graka zieht da auch noch ab!

ich hätte da eine frage bei mir werden ja auch nur 3gb erkannt wenn ich aber zocke dann reichen die 512mb der 4870 meist nicht aus! werden dann aus den 3gb der Vram abgezogen oder durch die ganzen 4gb die ich hab?


----------



## TheReal1604 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> man aber hat ja 4gb wenn nicht sogar mehr drin aber unter xp werden32bit nur 3gb erkannt!
> natürlich braucht er ausreichend speicher die graka zieht da auch noch ab!



Ach wirklich? Seit wann zieht die Graka was vom Arbeitsspeicher?!.. Außer bei Onboard Grakas mir unbekannt ... 


SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> ich hätte da eine frage bei mir werden ja auch nur 3gb erkannt wenn ich aber zocke dann reichen die 512mb der 4870 meist nicht aus! werden dann aus den 3gb der Vram abgezogen oder durch die ganzen 4gb die ich hab?



Siehe Oben .. der "normale" Arbeitsspeicher wäre nen bissi lahm im Gegensatz zu dem Ram vonner Graka!

Mfg ,

Real

Edit: Woher weißten das der Ram vonner Graka net reicht?


----------



## Fabian (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

Xp 32 bit kann bis zu 4 Gb Speicher adressieren.
Allerdings muss unter anderem auch der V Ram adressiert werden und so kann z.B bei einer Grafikkarte mit 1024 mb nur 3Gb ram effektiv genutzt werden.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*



TheReal1604 schrieb:


> Ach wirklich? Seit wann zieht die Graka was vom Arbeitsspeicher?!.. Außer bei Onboard Grakas mir unbekannt ...
> 
> 
> Siehe Oben .. der "normale" Arbeitsspeicher wäre nen bissi lahm im Gegensatz zu dem Ram vonner Graka!
> ...




nur zur info wenn grafikspeicher nicht ausreicht werden daten auf denn arbeitsspeicher ausgelegt um SCHNELLER zuzugreifen! sonst müsste das spiel die ganze zeit von der Festpaltte ziehen!

nimm dir mal eine 512mb bench mal und dann bench mal ne 1gb die 1gb ist deutlich schneller bei 3dmark06.
3dmark06 braucht um die 700mb grafik speicher.

nicht um sonst hab ich mich aufgeregt weil die 4850 1gb fast an meine herran kamm wobei das ganze sys meines freunds gleich war! und ich hab ne 4870 mit 512mb.

bevor du irgend jemand blöd  darstellen willst informier dich davor


----------



## TheReal1604 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> nur zur info wenn grafikspeicher nicht ausreicht werden daten auf denn arbeitsspeicher ausgelegt um SCHNELLER zuzugreifen! sonst müsste das spiel die ganze zeit von der Festpaltte ziehen!
> 
> nimm dir mal eine 512mb bench mal und dann bench mal ne 1gb die 1gb ist deutlich schneller bei 3dmark06.
> 3dmark06 braucht um die 700mb grafik speicher.
> ...




Alles klar!, ich wollte dich nicht als "Dumm" hinstellen ;D .. ich kenn es nur nicht anders.. aber du musst es ja wissen, wenn du dich damit befasst hast. 

Mfg,

Real


----------



## Shibi (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

Aber irgendwas kann nicht ganz stimmen, da ich sowohl mit einer 512MB Karte als auch mit einer 1024MB Karte nur 3GB zur Verfügung hatte.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## SolidBadBoy (2. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

hatt nicht damit zu tum ale betriebssysteme die nur 32bit haben erkennen speicher nur bis 3,25Gb der resst wird nicht erkannt.

aber meine frage hat ja nichts mit dem betriebssys zu tun bzw. nur ein teil.
ich will wissen wenn meine graka zum auslagern jetzt ca. 300mb braucht von wo er sie dann weg nimmt aus denn 3,25gb die xp erkennt oder ist er so freundlich und überlesst die 3,25 nur XP und bedinnt sich am rest!


----------



## non_believer (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> hatt nicht damit zu tum ale betriebssysteme die nur 32bit haben erkennen speicher nur bis 3,25Gb der resst wird nicht erkannt.



Diese Aussage ist auch nicht so ganz richtig. Als ich damals meine 8800GTS 320 eingebaut hatte, hat mir XP 3,5 GB als physikalischen Speicher angezeigt. Und bei den 2 8800ern waren is immer noch 3,25 GB.

Seit ich die GTX260 drin habe zeigt er mir 2,99 GB RAM an und der RAM der 8800 wird nicht mit einbezogen.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

also mit meiner 4870 512mb hab ich da 3,25Gb stehen.

keine ahnnung warum aber ist doch egal solange wir reihlich davon haben


----------



## SolidBadBoy (8. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

hey jungs ich holl mir demnächst ein neues gehäuse eins was richtig gut kühlt mit ontop lüfter und bodenbelüftung!
na da bin ich gespannt was für kühlleistung der große dann schafft.


----------



## non_believer (10. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

Was wird es denn für ein Schmuckstück werden?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (10. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

keine ahnung ich hab grad ein super case verpasst!

jetzt hats ein anderer mal sehen auf jedenfall holl ich mir noch eins!


----------



## SolidBadBoy (11. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Cpu-Kühler*

hey ich hab mal ne frage.

passt der GroßClockner eingentlich in den Antec Skeleton?


----------



## lumi (11. März 2009)

*AW: passt der großclockner in den Antec Skeleton?*

hab mir das ding unlängst mal angesehen, denke nicht dass der da rein passt. geb dir aber keine garantie

EDIT: lies dir mal das hier durch, da stehts http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...2950/Antec-Skeleton-Open-Air-Case::11393.html


----------



## SolidBadBoy (11. März 2009)

*AW: passt der großclockner in den Antec Skeleton?*

ahh danke das hat schon alles beantwortet


----------



## lumi (11. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Luftkühlung*

hab mir heute übrigens nen zweiten lüfter für meinen noctua NH-U12P gekauft. kann es sein dass er die cpu temperatur nichtmal ein bisschen senkt, im gegenteil? mir kommt das komisch vor. hab prime mit einem lüfter 17 min und mit 2 lüfter 17 min laufen gelassen. die temps waren laut core temp sogar teilw. mit einem lüfter niedriger

1 Lüfter:
core1 58°C
core2 53°C
core3 54°C
core4 52°C
cpu laut speedfan 41°C

mit 2 lüfter:
core 1 59°C
core 2 55°C
core 3 57°C
core 4 55°C
cpu laut speedfan 42°C

im idle jeweils 5min nach prime waren die temps gleich.


----------



## Radargeier (12. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe: Alle Fragen und Antworten über Luftkühlung*

Hallo zusammen,
wer kann mir weiterhelfen, suche einen CPU Kühler 
Habe einen Phenom 9950 und ein NZXT Game Cube, welcher leise Lüfter passt dort rein?
Der Platz neben dem Netzteil sieht sehr beengt aus (bequiet Dark Power 550W).
Danke


----------

